

2013 Was a Lost Year for Tech - Zigurd
http://qz.com/161443/2013-was-a-lost-year-for-tech/#!

======
astrodust
✊🍆

You want to look for negative stories, you can dig them up, or in the case of
the iPhone 5s being a let-down, you can simply make stuff up. 64-bit processor
rendering 32-bit ARM a legacy platform in one shot is no big deal, right?
Right.

Meanwhile the PS4 and Xbox One launched, 3D printers marched on, and hundreds
of little improvements pushed things forward.

I can't believe the work that's being done on things like Postgres 9.3, Redis,
Ruby 2.1 or even PHP's HHVM. The consumer doesn't care about this, but they do
care about the possibilities this sort of software creates. Big sites wouldn't
exist without that kind of infrastructure software.

Maybe someone wasn't paying attention to all that, though.

